# Canned grain free for .50 cents!



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

So... wondering if this will work out, positive its a typo someone made, but I *think* I just bought 24 cans of grain free dog food for $11...

Had to share just in case anyone else wants to take advantage of this before amazon realizes they made a mistake.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004VWVLHY/ref=ox_ya_os_product

select "more buying choices" and amazon prime has it for $10.83. Maybe its just a prime thing? NO IDEA but I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Heh, well, I bought 2 cases. I wonder if they'll honor the price or cancel the order? Once I found some expensive ferret food for way cheap on a pet food site, I'm sure it was a mistake, but they honored it. . .I bought several bags. They corrected the price the next day .


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

Just placed an order for one case. I am hoping they don't charge me the real price.. that would be a PITA to dispute and correct.


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

It says my estimated delivery date is some time between August 1st and 14th! Are ya'll's delivery dates that far in the future as well??


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

mines like july 31- aug 7 or something. anyone know if this food is "pate" style? i use wet to stuff kongs and the "pate" works better. may buy another case if it is.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

TXTorres said:


> Just placed an order for one case. I am hoping they don't charge me the real price.. that would be a PITA to dispute and correct.


I was thinking about that, but the amount gets run through to your card when they place the order. as long as it said "10.83" on your conformation page you should be good.

YALL WE JUST SAVED SO MUCH MONEY hahahaa


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

I have considered going back and getting 1 or 2 more cases since it's so pricey lol. I don't need to though! 

I am not sure of the consistency.. may say on the company website? This brand is too fancy for us to buy on any other occasion  

I am excited! Hopefully it comes through! I feel like cruising Amazon to find more typos O.O


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

TXTorres said:


> I have considered going back and getting 1 or 2 more cases since it's so pricey lol. I don't need to though!
> 
> I am not sure of the consistency.. may say on the company website? This brand is too fancy for us to buy on any other occasion
> 
> I am excited! Hopefully it comes through! I feel like cruising Amazon to find more typos O.O


dont look now, but their prices on nylabones are amazing, especially if you have prime.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

It said $95 for a 24 pack when I opened the link...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

BubbaMoose said:


> It said $95 for a 24 pack when I opened the link...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


you have to do the "more buying options" click as specified in the first post


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh my! If I keep purchasing all of these good deals, I will be out of all of my money anyways! 


BubbaMoose - It should say $10.86 or something like that under "more buying choices"


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Oh ok ok I see this! Thank you! 

Is it ever $95?? Or is that just a typo as well? I've never heard of this brand before but I pay the same amount for 5 of my regular cans of grain free wet as Amazon is accidentally selling for this 24 pack. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Its great food! I just bought two cases. This is going to help SO MUCH. I feed canned with each meal (2 spoonfuls to all 5 dogs twice a day.) Plus I use it in the Kongs daily, so I go through a lot of cans! Thanks for the tip! I wonder how the dogs will like this. I have never feed Brushtail before. lol



BubbaMoose said:


> Oh ok ok I see this! Thank you!
> 
> Is it ever $95?? Or is that just a typo as well? I've never heard of this brand before but I pay the same amount for 5 of my regular cans of grain free wet as Amazon is accidentally selling for this 24 pack.
> 
> ...


It is usually $60 to $85 for a 24 can case. Which is about $3.00 a can or so.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Rescued said:


> So... wondering if this will work out, positive its a typo someone made, but I *think* I just bought 24 cans of grain free dog food for $11...
> 
> Had to share just in case anyone else wants to take advantage of this before amazon realizes they made a mistake.
> 
> ...



You are my hero.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

TXTorres said:


> It says my estimated delivery date is some time between August 1st and 14th! Are ya'll's delivery dates that far in the future as well??


Yes. That's actually the primary difference in price. Shipping 4 weeks out, instead of 2 days for the 95.00 stuff.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

This is so awesome! If we weren't literally out of money right now I would totally take advantage of this. I never buy canned food because it's so expensive but I know Syd loves it when she does it get it! Maybe I'll be lucky and it won't have changed by tomorrow so I can grab it....


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for the tip! I ordered 5 cases. I kind of feel guilty but I still hope Amazon honors the price.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

bowie said:


> Thanks so much for the tip! I ordered 5 cases. I kind of feel guilty but I still hope Amazon honors the price.


Amazon better honor the price, because otherwise *I* am eating dog food next month


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

hmm doesn't prime have free 2 day shipping? My student membership expired and I don't feel like paying $40 for prime yet.

It's not like I need dog food urgently or anything. estimated shipping was early august.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

bowie said:


> Thanks so much for the tip! I ordered 5 cases. I kind of feel guilty but I still hope Amazon honors the price.


I hope they do! If it is still like this Friday I am ordering 5 more cases! Lol


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh this living in Australia TOTALLY SUCKS right now.


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

This thread has reminded me of a sticky on another dog forum. It's a sticky where you can post good "dog deals" you've found online so other people can take advantage. May be a cool thing to have here, but I imagine there is a pretty good overlap of people who go to both forums.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I bought five cases this morning...want to go back and grab more. And I just might. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

TXTorres said:


> This thread has reminded me of a sticky on another dog forum. It's a sticky where you can post good "dog deals" you've found online so other people can take advantage. May be a cool thing to have here, but I imagine there is a pretty good overlap of people who go to both forums.


YES!

If only I could find a deal like that on wet cat food.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

gingerkid said:


> YES!
> 
> If only I could find a deal like that on wet cat food.


No kidding! Although, FWIW, I do plan to feed most of this to the cats, if they like it. Add a pinch of taurine powder. . .what's the difference? Let's just see if they like eating possums .


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Willowy said:


> No kidding! Although, FWIW, I do plan to feed most of this to the cats, if they like it. Add a pinch of taurine powder. . .what's the difference? Let's just see if they like eating possums .


Murdoch gets 2/3rd dry... do you think the taurine powder would be necessary for the 1/3rd wet?

NEVER MIND. Ugh. Stupid Amazon won't ship that particular product to stupid Canada.


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

Ya'll are making me want to go back and buy multiples 

It will take us awhile to go through 24 cans as it is though, considering wet food is a treat here! 

P.S I had no idea until recently that brushtail was some kind of possumy thing! Wonder what it smells like.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

*READ THIS!!!*

I have just found a review on Amazon under the addition safari buffalo where this has happened before (The cheap price). A lady wrote a review saying that she thought she was getting the 24 cans but ended up getting 1 can. And if we look under Product Details on the one we all are ordering, it says we are only getting 1 pound. 16oz is one pound, that would be less than 2 cans of this stuff. There is no way all those cans are under 1 pound. I think we are going to be getting only 1 can of food if we order this! I am cancelling my order now, anyone that doesn't I do hope you end up getting the 24 cans.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Damon'sMom said:


> *READ THIS!!!*
> 
> I have just found a review on Amazon under the addition safari buffalo where this has happened before (The cheap price). A lady wrote a review saying that she thought she was getting the 24 cans but ended up getting 1 can. And if we look under Product Details on the one we all are ordering, it says we are only getting 1 pound. 16oz is one pound, that would be less than 2 cans of this stuff. There is no way all those cans are under 1 pound. I think we are going to be getting only 1 can of food if we order this!



Yeah, I just (and I mean just) found the weight when I looked. Then I cancelled. If it's a great deal, I'm sorry I missed it but I won't be sorry not to have paid 16.00 for a can of dog food + shipping.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The order confirmation says 24/13.8 ounce cans. . .I wonder if there's someone to contact about that.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Interesting, considering the product title specifies 24 13.8 oz. cans.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmm it says the same weight for the 95 dollar one too. I wonder what that's about


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

meh, you gotta play to win 

At worst my dog gets a few cans of really overpriced dog food. At least with that title, there's plenty to tell customer service if anything goes wrong.
btw the other $90-100 addiction canned foods all put the specs for 1 can under shipping as well. *shrugs*


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

zhaor said:


> meh, you gotta play to win
> 
> At worst my dog gets a few cans of really overpriced dog food. At least with that title, there's plenty to tell customer service if anything goes wrong.
> btw the other $90-100 addiction canned foods all put the specs for 1 can under shipping as well. *shrugs*


Make no mistake, another month and I wouldn't think twice about playing and seeing, but our budget it tight for July and August because of unpaid, mandatory, vacation time. I COULD eat into my savings for it, but I'm not quite prepared to gamble on it, either, when I know I can buy a case of 95% Merriks for 30.00 and be done with it.


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

Well this has turned even more confusing.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I too would be playing the game but I just moved into a new house and my budget is VERY TIGHT for this month as well as next month.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm interested to see what happens now. I know the delivery isn't for a while, but I hope you guys post with what you actually end up receiving.


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

I am chatting with them right now concerning this. I don't mean to pull the red flag on this deal, if it is indeed a deal, but I am not fond of waiting.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

So I just spent some time talking to a person on the phone and chat. They did tell me that the Amazon one is 24 cans for that price, and if for some reason I didn't get that I could get my money back. So I reordered.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I mean the other ones don't even specifically say 24 cans.

If anything, I'd at least expect amazon credit if they screwed up since it is directly from amazon.

btw @Rescued or anyone with a prime membership. Since it's prime eligible, can't you get 2 day shipping?


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> So I just spent some time talking to a person on the phone and chat. They did tell me that the Amazon one is 24 cans for that price, and if for some reason I didn't get that I could get my money back. So I reordered.


This is what I was just told as well  I can't help but still wonder a little bit, but I am not cancelling so I guess we'll have to wait and see! Then post results, of course!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

TXTorres said:


> This is what I was just told as well  I can't help but still wonder a little bit, but I am not cancelling so I guess we'll have to wait and see! Then post results, of course!


That's what I was thinking as well. We will just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

zhaor said:


> btw @Rescued or anyone with a prime membership. Since it's prime eligible, can't you get 2 day shipping?


I don't have Prime, so someone correct me if I'm wrong. . .but I think the 2-day shipping only applies to stuff that's in stock. If it says "ships in 2-4 weeks", that means it isn't in stock so they just can't ship it yet. Once they get it in, I suppose you could get it in 2 days. 

Anyhoo, I just ordered 3 more cases so I guess we'll see . I figure I have the confirmation e-mail saying 24 cans so if that's not what I get I at least have grounds to complain.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I got a little money today, I am SO ordering some of this! Thank you again for posting! I hope that when they do realize the mistake, they honor the sale!


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm not sure i would want to feed my dog possum. Is it road kill? Or poached? Weird.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Apparently, they're considered pests in New Zealand. Might as well get some use out of them if they're going to be killed anyway.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

so then wouldn't that be equivalent to feeding rats? no thank you.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

NicoleIsStoked said:


> so then wouldn't that be equivalent to feeding rats? no thank you.


no. they aren't rodents and don't eat rubbish. more like the equivalent of feeding rabbit. which is also a pest there.


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

Yep. Marsupials all the way. CptJack beat me to it!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

TXTorres said:


> Yep. Marsupials all the way. CptJack beat me to it!


You want the equivalent of feeding rats? Squirrel. 

Which my dogs feed themselves on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

On a side note, I have fed Indie some mice that were bred specifically for feeding reptiles (I used to have snakes and had some mice leftover!). She thought they were yummy!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm too chicken to order, plus I recently got THK Zeal and got NV lid today. I just hope the food hasn't expired.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> You want the equivalent of feeding rats? Squirrel.
> 
> Which my dogs feed themselves on a fairly regular basis.


But but but
wild squirrel taste yummy! 
though not enough meat to make anything other than soup.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Flaming said:


> But but but
> wild squirrel taste yummy!
> though not enough meat to make anything other than soup.


I LOVE most wild game. Squirrel, I have trouble with. I'm not even sure why. I might like it in soup, though!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I LOVE most wild game. Squirrel, I have trouble with. I'm not even sure why. I might like it in soup, though!


in soup it taste similar to rabbit but just a little stronger


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

NicoleIsStoked said:


> so then wouldn't that be equivalent to feeding rats? no thank you.


I've fed my dogs frozen/thawed rats before. Probably one of the healthiest, most natural meals they've ever eaten. lol

Anyway, too bad I can't take advantage of this deal ):


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

oh man i wish i had more money right now, i have about $30 to my name not counting savings until next thursday. UGH


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

So... I found this cat food today. I tried to purchase it but, naturally, Canadia isn't capable of accessing awesome deals like this.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy crap! If it's still there after I get paid maybe I'll buy a case to donate.


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

Update: My estimated arrival date got moved from 8/01-8/14 to 7/18-7/20. Yay!


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm trying it. The description clearly says 24-pack. I hope it's got a pate-type texture.


----------



## domika (Jul 1, 2012)

I think I'm gonna bite. If my pup doesn't like it I will donate it to the shelter. Its just too much to pass up!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm so disappointed, my husband won't let me get it. He said he doesn't want to risk getting charged the actual price of a hundred bucks... We can't afford to take the risk. :/ sucks so much because if it worked, we'd be set for awhile!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

just take a screenshot and if they try to charge you that show them.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I wish this was for cat food, I've never fed Ammy wet food. This is a great price though, great find Rescued! Especially since it's pretty obscure haha.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Really curious as to why they haven't changed this price yet. My arrival date is set for the 18th, if I get the 5 cases that I ordered...I will probably buy 10 more. 

Fingers crossed. 

I'll let y'all know how it goes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emmett (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm interested to see how this turns out for everybody! I mentioned it to a friend (one of those crazy coupon people...always looking for a good deal) and she told me that sometimes when Amazon runs deals like this the product is nearing it's expiration date. Which would make sense, dump it for at least a little $ instead of having to scrap it all. IDK, but it seems like a plausible explanation.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm wondering about the expiration too. Would make sense for a food like this.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

AAAAANND we wait.

just got a good price on some other grain free canned at the pet store and completely forgot i ordered this and bought four cans. woopsies.

anyway i'll update this when it arrives. 

i'm either going to be extremely angry or extremely happy...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Mine says "shipping now" so I suppose will be here within the week. I'm comfortable using canned food for quite a while after the "expiration date", so even if it is shortdated I'm fine with that. Canned food, theoretically, should be good indefinitely if properly sealed. . .that's the point of canning! Texture may suffer after several years, but recently expired is no big deal.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

When I get paid I'm definitely going to be buying some if it's still this price.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll be curious to see how this pans out. A bunch of other FB people got a good deal on a certain group of dry food; some got it no problem, I think some are still waiting, some got cat food when they ordered dog food.


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm placing my order today... Maybe we should have a thread with deals like this on?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope this deal turns out good. Even if it expires soon I can freeze it into weekly portions or something.. Or make caned dogcicles. been hot enough for cool treat.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Hi everyone!!! Really exciting news, my order came in today. I ordered 5 cases, aka 120 cans and they are all here! The food is pâté style, the dogs love it, and it has an expiration date of March 2016!!! So happy. 

Hope this goes smoothly for everyone else. I'm going to order more cases today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

PS:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Nifty. . .mine still says "shipping now". . .


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

BubbaMoose said:


> Hi everyone!!! Really exciting news, my order came in today. I ordered 5 cases, aka 120 cans and they are all here! The food is pâté style, the dogs love it, and it has an expiration date of March 2016!!! So happy.
> 
> Hope this goes smoothly for everyone else. I'm going to order more cases today.
> 
> ...


Really good to hear! I convinced my husband for me to give it a try if there was a good response to this. He's just paranoid that it won't work and we'll be charged a hundred bucks. I'm going to order some on Friday!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Really good to hear! I convinced my husband for me to give it a try if there was a good response to this. He's just paranoid that it won't work and we'll be charged a hundred bucks. I'm going to order some on Friday!


I just tried to order more cases and its no longer listed at this price. It's over $100 for a 24 pack now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

BubbaMoose said:


> I just tried to order more cases and its no longer listed at this price. It's over $100 for a 24 pack now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Because some people looked the gift horse in the mouth. 



> While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)"


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

120 cans.. wow! 

I got an email earlier saying mine (a measly order of one case lol) got shipped and should be here by Friday. I'm not going to need wet food for a LONG time. Found a bunch of great deals at Petco yesterday marked down (Merrick, NV, etc.). I need to stop spending money now


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> Because some people looked the gift horse in the mouth.


quote]While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)"[/quote]

Yup! Oh well, fun while it lasted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Wow, that formatting went through oddly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

I personally don't see anything wrong with questioning an item that you are purchasing, but maybe that's just me!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

TXTorres said:


> I personally don't see anything wrong with questioning an item that you are purchasing, but maybe that's just me!


I was being facetious; unfortunately it doesn't always come across in text. There's nothing wrong with protecting yourself from a possible scam.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Damn, right before I get paid... Sigh. Oh well!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Pâté style, expires 2016, on my doorstep. Good lawd so much dog food


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

gingerkid said:


> Because some people looked the gift horse in the mouth.


I almost didn't post it because I knew someone would freakin alert amazon. Ah well


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

That sucks! Ah well, it'll probably happen again, eventually. Kicking myself for not taking advantage of it now though.


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> I was being facetious; unfortunately it doesn't always come across in text. There's nothing wrong with protecting yourself from a possible scam.


After reading some more of your posts in other threads, I figured that was so  

Well played, my friend.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Aw, somebody ratted us out! Actually, it's probably more likely that they took notice of the vast numbers of people ordering it and saw it for themselves . Well, they already shipped 2 cases so too late for those. Got 3 more cases on order. . .hope they don't cancel.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, it's just human nature. Even if it's guaranteed to be a safe bet, people get more worried the better the deal gets. It's also pretty obvious on their side if they look at the inventory. I doubt they move much of this food at all normally.

Kinda wish I got more now that it's confirmed the expiration is 2016. Oh well, was only going to try it out to add into the rotation anyways. Will probably still take me a year or two to finish what I ordered at that rate, assuming they do still honor the order.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Aw, somebody ratted us out! Actually, it's probably more likely that they took notice of the vast numbers of people ordering it and saw it for themselves . Well, they already shipped 2 cases so too late for those. Got 3 more cases on order. . .hope they don't cancel.


Yeah, I bet Amazon just decided to review the price on their own. My order still hasn't shipped. I hope they don't cancel it!


----------



## domika (Jul 1, 2012)

Jan Re said:


> I love the pictures, it is so cute. Let me just add one thing because I 'm little skeptic when it comes to canned goods, is there no side effects of feeding this to your dog regularly? Most of my friends tell me that it is convenient, yes it is really convenient since all you got to do is to open the canned. How about the nutritious facts that you can read on the label? It is reliable or what? Please help!


Haha no more convenient or skeptical than dry kibble. Open and pour. I prefer canned over kibble because I can see the ingredients listed in the can, some still in whole pieces. In kibble I can't see a thing, so I trust my eyes. And the nutrition facts are no more reliable than kibble. I don't feed 100% canned, but I usually top it. 

Also, I'm sure Amazon just noticed the price was different, as some people here e-mailed them to ask if this really was the price. Especially when the same people start making multiple orders  I bet they just caught wind, I doubt anyone here ratted them out.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

I ordered one thing of it kinda wished I did more, but already was spending 93$ on bunch of anime dvd that was on sale for low price. 8 dvd sets for that price good deal. 

Ah well I hope I get the cans the dvds are listed as shipping now, but caned food not yet. I hope we get it would really be nice. Saya and Bella loves caned food as snacks..


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Ordered one case on the 12th, mine says "not yet shipped" - I hope they don't cancel it!


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

Got my cans today.. expiration date 2016 as well. Fingers crossed that everyone gets their orders shipped out soon!


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

TXTorres, I'd love to see a link to that site you mentioned that has people post the good deals they've found online.


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/5235-dog-food-coupons-special-deals-20.html

I hope I can post links? It is not updated that often, but every once in awhile you can catch something good.


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you! We totally need something like that here on dogforums!


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

I agree! Though these "good deals" don't save me any money since I buy more than I need to when I see them  

I only work on the weekends.. maybe I should spend my week days surfing around for good dog food deals and then share them with everybody! Haha


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

YEAH! If you did that, I would be so very grateful for you!


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

Haha. Well if I find any, I promise I will share with everyone!


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Curious for people who tried this did Amazon ship it or does it still say Not yet shipped? 

Mine says expected delivery August 8th to August 21.. I'm hoping it'll ship, but I'll probably cancel if it doesn't ship soon.

I so wished I got in on this sooner could have used the food make things bit easier for parent's.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine hasn't shipped. My delivery window is Aug 5-14.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Petco has Canyon Creek Ranch dog food on sale for $22 per 24 lb bag. It's not the best food but it's decent IMO. They also have pedigree wet food trays 30 cents each and Iams canned food for 40 cents each. I'm not nearly so picky with the wet food as I am the dry


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine has not shipped yet, it says THURSDAY, AUGUST 1, 2013 - WEDNESDAY, AUGUST 14, 2013 



Kayota said:


> Petco has Canyon Creek Ranch dog food on sale for $22 per 24 lb bag. It's not the best food but it's decent IMO. They also have pedigree wet food trays 30 cents each and Iams canned food for 40 cents each. I'm not nearly so picky with the wet food as I am the dry


I use CCR dog food for training treats.  The dogs love it. lol It is showing the 24 bag is $44 on my screen.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

It's in store  I also had a customer service issue so they gave me a $5 be our guest coupon and I got it for 18 dollars--just 75 cents a pound! My dogs looked at it like it was some alien substance for a while before they would touch it but now they inhale it.. Maybe it smelled funny? lol


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you, Kayota! That is awesome to share, I'm going to check my local petco tomorrow for it!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kayota said:


> It's in store  I also had a customer service issue so they gave me a $5 be our guest coupon and I got it for 18 dollars--just 75 cents a pound! My dogs looked at it like it was some alien substance for a while before they would touch it but now they inhale it.. Maybe it smelled funny? lol


aw darn. There is not a petco within 50 miles of me.  Thats an awesome deal for others though!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

The Canyon Creek Ranch food is on clearance. Either they're discontinuing it or they're changing the packaging/formula and want to get rid of the old stuff. Last time I was there they had the 11-pound bags for $12 (all out of the larger bags), and the bags I got were short-dated so they were 30% off too . Plus they had short-dated I+Love+You dehydrated raw 50% off so I bought a bag, plus it was on sale. The checkout guy didn't do the math right (I tried to help but he didn't listen!) so I actually got the bag for $15 (normally $69.95!). It's a little bag but it says it makes 36 pounds. . .I dunno. And they had Merrick BG canned cat food for 20 cents a can. So I did pretty well last time I went shopping.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Willowy said:


> The Canyon Creek Ranch food is on clearance. Either they're discontinuing it or they're changing the packaging/formula and want to get rid of the old stuff. Last time I was there they had the 11-pound bags for $12 (all out of the larger bags), and the bags I got were short-dated so they were 30% off too . Plus they had short-dated I+Love+You dehydrated raw 50% off so I bought a bag, plus it was on sale. The checkout guy didn't do the math right (I tried to help but he didn't listen!) so I actually got the bag for $15 (normally $69.95!). It's a little bag but it says it makes 36 pounds. . .I dunno. And they had Merrick BG canned cat food for 20 cents a can. So I did pretty well last time I went shopping.


Didn't Canyon Creek Ranch have a recent recall, can't rememger if it was food or treats.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Didn't Canyon Creek Ranch have a recent recall, can't rememger if it was food or treats.


Treats ....
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/waggin-train-chicken-jerky-treats-recall/

Other recalls this year so far ........

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/?s=recalls


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah the treats were but I'm not worried about the kibble, it's made in the US and all...


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

The PetCo near me isn't having them on sale, still $44...


----------



## Adventure (Apr 4, 2011)

I ordered 3 cases of the Addiction cans. Originally my estimated delivery date was between August 8th & the 21st. I went and changed the shipping address from my parents to our new house today and this is what is says now:


> DELIVERY ESTIMATE: WE NEED A LITTLE MORE TIME TO PROVIDE YOU WITH A GOOD ESTIMATE. WE'LL NOTIFY YOU VIA E-MAIL AS SOON AS WE HAVE AN ESTIMATED DELIVERY DATE.


Not a big deal to me. We had the extra money and aren't missing it. I guess it'll be a pleasant surprise when it actually does come in.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Adventure said:


> Not a big deal to me. We had the extra money and aren't missing it. I guess it'll be a pleasant surprise when it actually does come in.


Well amazon doesn't actually charge you until they ship it iirc. So yeah, even if they don't ship it until next year, it's not hurting me at all in the mean time.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine just shipped out this morning. My delivery date has said Aug 1st to Aug 14th this entire time and still says that. So I have no clue when its really gonna get here but at least it is shipped out now.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Just got my shipping notification! I just bought one case, but that's still a nearly $100 worth of canned food I got for ten bucks.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine still hasn't shipped. The delivery estimate still says August 7-16...so it should allegedly be here by Friday? We'll see.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They just updated my shipping delivery date to Friday Aug 16th. It shows that its in Indy right now so I have a feeling I might get it tomorrow.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yup, they shipped mine too. I was afraid they'd cancel the closer they got to the estimated arrival date, but it'll be here Friday.

My cats do like it but there are a TON of veggies. I think it'll be mostly for the dogs .


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Got mine! Really wishing I'd gotten more than one case... but oh well.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Curiously enough, they seemed to have shipped all of mine individually. So I have 5 different delivery dates *shrug*


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Amazon shipped me two of the five cases I ordered and then cancelled the rest. Boo.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I am in the process of giving my husband crap for not letting me order this the first day it was posted.


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

I so wish I hadn't missed this!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Just wanted to share something rather exciting...

So, I received my order of 5 cases a month ago. I was never charged.

On Tuesday, I received an email from Amazon stating that my order of five cases was shipped and should be here today. 

I was charged for five cases the day I received the email. 

Another shipment of 5 cases came today. 

So I literally got TEN cases of this dog food, that normally retails for $100, and was paid less than $60. (Don't quote me on the exact price, but it was somewhere around there). 

I have about 220 cans of great quality dog food now, for $60. I am in awe. 

So exciting! Not sure why this happened but I'm feeling pretty lucky. 

Picture of the current stockpile...










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I wish I had gotten some now that Faxon needs grain free  Canned grain free is pricey...


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Found this today, petflow is having a sale on bully sticks. Some are 99 cents! http://www.petflow.com/product/petf...e=pawalla&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bully


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

WO! Thanks, Kyndall54!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

BubbaMoose said:


> Just wanted to share something rather exciting...
> 
> So, I received my order of 5 cases a month ago. I was never charged.
> 
> ...


Holy crap! That is A LOT of canned food. I am so jealous.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

BubbaMoose said:


> Just wanted to share something rather exciting...
> 
> So, I received my order of 5 cases a month ago. I was never charged.
> 
> ...


Now you have to hope they don't catch it later and charge you then!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Holy crap! That is A LOT of canned food. I am so jealous.


With an expiration date of March 2016. I think I'm set...for a good, long while. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> Now you have to hope they don't catch it later and charge you then!


I absolutely agree. It's a pretty nice gift though, if I do say so myself. Thanks Amazon, hehe!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha! Set till 2016, BubbaMoose! Congratulations!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They shipped my two cases separately. I got one today and the other is suppose to be here tomorrow.  I am very happy. Expiration date's are March 2016.

All 5 of my dogs love it.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Kyndall54 said:


> Found this today, petflow is having a sale on bully sticks. Some are 99 cents! http://www.petflow.com/product/petf...e=pawalla&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bully


YAY. Thanks for the heads up.  

I ordered 12 bully sticks, a couple of Z bones, and 2 Free Range Buffalo Ears.  The dogs love the buffalo ears and they are .01 cent right now. yay lol. Total of $55.00 saved.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I want to order some but the shipping is $5 and Faxon is getting spayed on Monday as well as Roxie getting her vaccines and yearly HW test. Why do these things always happen at the worst time financially?! Thinking about doing it anyway and getting some bully sticks as well and taking some money from savings for the spay... I have everything I need this paycheck food- and essentials-wise so maybe that would be alright.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> YAY. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I ordered 12 bully sticks, a couple of Z bones, and 2 Free Range Buffalo Ears.  The dogs love the buffalo ears and they are .01 cent right now. yay lol. Total of $55.00 saved.


Awesome. How big are the buffalo ears?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'll be ordering some when I get paid tomorrow. I usually pay like 7 dollars a stick!


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

I think the sale ends soon, the count-down says it has, like, an hour and a half left.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Amazon canceled my order on the wet food  they said the supplier had no more product. Oh well it was just too good to be true.


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh no, amosmoses89, that's so sad


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

amosmoses89 said:


> Amazon canceled my order on the wet food  they said the supplier had no more product. Oh well it was just too good to be true.


Drown your sorrows by spending that $50 to buy 50 bully sticks :wink:


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

My wet food arrived yesterday! That is a lot of food!!


----------

